
Figma 3.0 is herebye Invision - xoxoavi
https://blog.figma.com/figma-3-0-217d6c248f85
======
whafro
There's so much progress in the design/front-end tools space after years of
Photoshop/Fireworks stagnation.

Right now, in this space, Figma is up against Sketch and InVision, and they
each bring something pretty great to the table. Super-constructive
competition, and we're all benefitting.

